# Photo size; Attaching a Photo



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I apologize if this is a question that has been asked and answered a million times already, I looked and did not find it any were ,so here goes, when I post a picture it comes up as a tiny thumbnail & does not enlarge much when clicked on. I see many many photos that are huge and clear, what am I doing wrong, I also have to reduce pixels & compress more than I do on my other favorite plant site. I am sure there is a good answer lurking right in front of me but I can't figure it out. Oh I'm also technology impaired so if you have a answer please be painfully simple & redundant, Thanks!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They are putting their pictures in the Photo Album, which will accept much bigger pictures. They then link to their Photo Album picture from their post. Details of how to do this are in the User Manual. Even though you can post bigger pictures in the album, you should not make them bigger than 8 or 9 inches, longest dimension, and you should save them as .jpg files, and, if your picture editing program has the capability, you should "save for the web", because this reduces the amount of data per pixel, but not to the point were it makes any difference when you are viewing it on a monitor.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Another method is to upload them to another website that can "host" the photos. You can then insert the link to them in your post.

Photobucket.com is a good one and was free the last time I checked. You can use a number of programs to resize the photos too. About 600 x 400 pixels is a reasonable resolution for internet use.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

What if I have no room in the photo album, can I delete some of the files as I can with the attachments ?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if the hosting program at APC is setup for deleting photos, but if you're out of room, I suggest creating an account at imageshack.us and linking your photos from there.

But looking through your APC photo gallery, it doesn't seem you have many photos uploaded to be taking that much room. Here's your picture of a your tank I found in your gallery that I thought looked nice.










*To get the picture that large instead of attaching them*

1) Click on the photo in your photo album on APC
2) Right click on the photo that has the APC hosted watermark
3) Go to properties
4) Copy the image URL
5) Paste the image url in the tags, or use the insert photo icon (the one that looks like a sun/mountain) for your post. Should look like [img]http://www.blankblank.jpeg [[B][COLOR=red]x[/COLOR][/B]img]. Replace red x with a backslash /.

This process applies to the other photo hosting programs as well, like imageshack.us or photobucket.com.

-John N.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Is photo gallery the same as photo album ?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Photo Album, and the Photo gallery are the same. The difference that I can see is that the gallery implies that you uploaded the photo in a "folder" for your photos, as oppose to uploading your photos to a category like shrimp. So if I click on your "gallery" I see all the photos that are uploaded there, but not all the photos that you may uploaded in other categories.

-John N.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I had no idea that is how to post pictures..duh~ : ))
thanks.
Mark


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

ME EITHER, thanks for clearing that up, finally someone who easily explained it.


----------

